# Said Good Bye This morning to my 9 year old boy



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Good Bye Gentry Beau Jangles. I know you’re in good hands. Until we meet again Son. ❤??❤ 
Hemangiosarcoma took another one too young. For the first time since July 1980 I am without a Golden Retriever. ?. The house is quiet and my heart is breaking. He is my 6th golden that I’ve lost to this cancer. I love this breed so much but what is going on with cancer and golden retrievers?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I am also scared to death. Nine is too young to say goodbye. I know the feeling of a house with no Golden and it is terrible.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of your boy Gentry Beau Jangles. 

Run free sweet boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious boy. I have added him to the 2019 Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Yikes! I'm so sorry. I know the feelings of loss you're experiencing right now. We just put our 11-year-old Golden, River, down on 12/15/18...It never gets easier, does it? River passed from cancer as well. That said, like you, I love the breed so much we're going to get another one. I must admit that the proneness to cancer and other medical issues caused us to pause before making the decision. Hang in there! God Bless!

Roger


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so very sorry. Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I unfortunately know that feeling. It is very heartbreaking. May you be comforted during this time.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

My heart never stops to amaze me when I hear about another Golden taken too early. I feel your pain, we all share your loss here because we have the same connection with this wonderful breed. I hope time helps you find comfort knowing you gave Beau Jangles a fabulous life and that is why he left so many footprints on you heart and loved you beyond compare.

Godpseed to Beau Jangles

dlm ny country

“Dogs come into our lives to teach us about love; they depart to teach us about loss. A new dog never replaces an old dog, it merely expands the heart. If you have loved many dogs, your heart is very big.” – Erica Jong


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am very sorry for you loss of Gentry Beau Jangles. May your wonderful memories bring you some solace. Rest In Peace Sweet Boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our last one at 5 to that awful cancer!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So very sorry.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of the handsome Beau Jangles. I've lost 4 goldens to cancer and it's hard to ever understand. Just focus on the wonderful years together and the love you shared. I believe he's somewhere close and keeping an eye on you. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this very difficult time.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and I hope your beautiful memories will bring you some comfort.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. We have lost 2 Goldens to cancer, one at 13.5 (osteosarcoma) and one at 9.5 (anal gland cancer), and I understand your heartbreak. I wish you were in Northern CA, I'd bring our 12 week old pup by with some coffee and pastry for a puppy love session. Sending hugs instead {{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I am never good at communicating my grief.I still coul not even handle one of my dog's departure.I'm still at the denial stage since 10 months.
However,when I saw this boy,I immediately thought of you.Maybe it's a sign and will a little compensate the loss of your child.
He is in California shelter and needs to be homed ASAP


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is really hard to let them go. We lost our Eden, Am CH Promise's Vision Of Excellence, July 5, 2018. She was 9 years old too. She too died of Hermangiosarcoma. My wife wanted to wait for 6 months or more until we got another Golden. We got Paige on August 10, 2018. We feel that Eden lead us to Paige.


I truly understand your grief. There is no amount of words to make the pain go away. The only way to help the pain is a new to you Golden. I am 65, my wife is 70, yet we still got another retired breeder's girl. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry but if you believe as I do, you will see him again.


----------



## waltrav (Nov 15, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear about Gentry Beau Jangles. I lost the love of my life, Happy, three months ago from Cancer at the age of 15 1/2. My home too is quiet, feels empty, and I will forever miss her. I have heard of many other dog breeds with cancer, plus I’ve had many family members die to early, including my Mother at 45 from this illness. Such low times in life : ( 
After taking care of a Father who had Parkinson’s for over 20 years, I could also ask myself, Why?, but I was fortunate to have amazing parents, a good life, and then my neighbor brought home a little Reddish crazy dog, called her Happy, the greatest gift anyone could have ever given me, an answer to a prayer. 
I am still filled with mixed emotions, but hopefully I will get another Golden soon. She will never have known Happy, however she can thank her for all the love, time, and life that we may share. 
I hope that there is some comfort knowing how so many others on this site understand, feel & share your pain.
Walt


----------



## rlmcevoy3rd (Apr 28, 2016)

My heart is saddened for you, we also lost our Golden Boy Flanagan at 7 yers and 2 months 1 1/2 years ago to cancer, not a day goes by without a few tears still. We have young female Golden . Madison who is 1 1/2 now and a 4 month old Male , Oliver. Ive held back on spaying Maddy wanted her to have her first heat to let her develop. We had Flanagan neutered at 5 months big mistake. I’m also going to wait on Oliver’s getting neutered until the 18 month mark. Our vet is in agreement about putting of these procedures giving them time to mature , due to the risk of cancer in this wonderful breed. There was a study at UC Davis about neutering and spaying too early of the Golden’s. They give more to us than we can ever return.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Peri29 said:


> I am never good at communicating my grief.I still coul not even handle one of my dog's departure.I'm still at the denial stage since 10 months.
> However,when I saw this boy,I immediately thought of you.Maybe it's a sign and will a little compensate the loss of your child.
> He is in California shelter and needs to be homed ASAP


. Was there some information that was supposed to be attached? Thanks


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your kind words. ?


----------



## CindyD (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm so very sorry, I lost mine at 10 to the same cancer. It's been almost 5 years and it still hurts. Grateful to have my current Golden goofball and know to enjoy every moment because you never know right?


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. It's very hard to lose our 4 legged family members. Finding God helped me through my experience and I urge you to do the same. You and your pup will one day be reunited!


----------

